# Neuer Rahmen - Cooper



## KapitanKaktus (10. Juli 2006)

Moin Freunde!

So, nun ist es mal wieder soweit: Wir bringen euch einen neuen Rahmen!
Der Cooper ist ein "Einsteiger" CroMo Rahmen. Bewusst haben wir auf übermäßigen Schnick Schnack verzichtet!
Hier die Details:
Name: Cooper
Material: 4130 cromo
Gewicht: 3,04kg
Preis: 249 Euro
Farben: industrial grey or blue
(keine Sonderfarben möglich)

Kettenstrebenlänge: 385-405mm
Sattelrohr: 327mm
Oberrohr: 552mm (eine Größe)
Euro BB
Canti als auch Disc tauglich
Für 10 oder 14mm Achsen
2 Jahre Garantie
Verfügbar in ca. 1 Monat!

Im Anhang ein paar erste Bilder......mehr Bilder und Infos gibts erst später!

Eure Meinungen sind gerne gerne gesehen. 

Greeets,





marc
a!b-team


----------



## Pesling (10. Juli 2006)

Looks like a Smith...aber sieht gut aus. Ist die Geo vergleichbar? Mehr Fotos bidde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lostnos (10. Juli 2006)

die farben find ich komisch,preis ist hot!

eigtl. ganz schick


----------



## Pesling (10. Juli 2006)

lostnos schrieb:
			
		

> die farben find ich komisch,preis ist hot!
> 
> eigtl. ganz schick



Ist blau eher ein türkis? Der Monitor aufer Arbeit ist *******!


----------



## lostnos (10. Juli 2006)

iwie schon ja,ich dacht auch erst meine augen hätten versagt


----------



## crossie (10. Juli 2006)

das blau ist eher türkis, wenns dasselbe ist was fashizzel auf der bikejam dabei hatte... 

ich seh (leider) immer noch nicht wirklich sinn darin, 3 mehr oder weniger gleiche (2 stahl - 1 alu) rahmen auf den markt zu bringen, die ebenso die gleichen features haben (singlespeed, 10 oder 14mm).. nen allroundgeo schaltungsrahmen wär doch mal interessant (nur so ne idee)  
vielleicht klärste mich mal auf, marc, ob der einzige sinn darin besteht, nen einsteigerrahmen anzubieten? also eben nen günstigen smith, wenn man so will.... ? 

cheers
crossie


----------



## lostnos (10. Juli 2006)

das wollt ich auch schreiben,aber da ich mein flow noch haben will...hab ichs gelassen 

allround alu / stahl rahmen,evtl. sogar für race (4x,dual etc) wäre doch mal richtig geil!


----------



## Son (10. Juli 2006)

Also mir gefällt der Rahmen, könnte man sich überlegen bei dem Preis.


----------



## Domas (10. Juli 2006)

was ist an dem, abgesehen vom preis, mehr "einsteiger" als die anderen?


----------



## Son (10. Juli 2006)

Billigerer Rohrsatz vielleicht?


----------



## Pesling (10. Juli 2006)

Son schrieb:
			
		

> Billigerer Rohrsatz vielleicht?



4130 (Cooper) ist 4130 (Smith). Aber Smith 2007 wird Reynolds und daher bissl teurer - das wird der Gedanke dahinter sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (10. Juli 2006)

Alles klar. Wie siehts mit dem Lenkwinkel aus?


----------



## Pesling (10. Juli 2006)

Zum Vergleich...Geo

Smith:
Oberrohr S/M (hor.): 558mm 
Oberrohr M/L (hor.): 582mm 
Steuerrohrlänge: 110mm 
Steuerrohrdurchmesser: 1 1/8" 
Lenkwinkel: 70° 
Sitzrohrlänge: 285mm 
Sattelstützengröße: 26.8mm 
Sattelklemmengröße: 28.6 mm 
Sitzwinkel: 71.5° 
Kettenstrebe: 375-405mm 
Innenlagerdurchmesser: BMX 68mm 

Cooper:
Kettenstrebenlänge: 385-405mm
Sattelrohr: 327mm
Oberrohr: 552mm (eine Größe)
Euro BB

-> 4,2 cm höher
-> 1 cm längere Kettenstreben
-> kürzeres Oberrohr (zu S 6 mm)

Also ich find ihn optisch sehr ansprechend, da z.B. das Oberrohr-/Unterrohrgusset wegfällt. Die Geodaten gefallen mir ebenfalls, denn bei 26" würde der fehlende CM eh net auffallen (man kann bei 26" das HR net ganz reinschieben) und das kürzere Oberrohr macht sich bestimmt gut. Und bei A!B kann man sich sehr sicher sein, dass sie über die Geo nachgedacht haben! Der Smith ist geomäßig der absolute Hammer! Ich hab schon von einigen Smith-Fahrern gehört, dass sie, erst seit sie den Smith haben, viel besser fahren können (ich zähle mich auch dazu). Wäre eine Überlegung wert


----------



## Mr.T (10. Juli 2006)

ALSO: Ich bin ja sowiso als Meckerfritze bekannt...

- habe mich schon immer gefragt warum der SMITH so schwer ist- und jetzt kommt ein BILLIGERER Rahmen der sogar leichter ist 

- die ganzen befestigungsmounts für Schaltzüge und Umwerfer und das Anschraubbare Schaltauge könnte man sich schenken (würde sicher nicht MEHR kosten)- lieber nen richtigen "Schaltungsrahmen" rausbringen. 

- das grau ist ok des dieses Türkis nicht

- die Ausfallenden haben 0 "Style" (wie schon beim Smith)- da geht mehr!

- beide Verbindungen zwischen Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen gefallen mir nicht

positives:
-keine überflüssigen Gusets
-Cantisockel nach unten sind "irgendwie stylisch"


----------



## Pesling (10. Juli 2006)

Mr.T schrieb:
			
		

> ALSO: Ich bin ja sowiso als Meckerfritze bekannt...
> 
> - habe mich schon immer gefragt warum der SMITH so schwer ist- und jetzt kommt ein BILLIGERER Rahmen der sogar leichter ist
> 
> ...



- stimmt.

- stimmt auch, aber damit ist Cooper/Smith net mehr so individuell aufbaubar, wie es sich manch anderer Fahrer wünscht...damit würde sich A!B selbst ein Bein stellen.

- ich find beide gehen klar.

- stimmt. Aber mit Sondergenehmigung von A!B darfst eventuell die Ausfaller ein wenig kürzen.

- das versteh ich nun wirklich net...sehen doch gut aus...


----------



## Urlauber (10. Juli 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> das blau ist eher türkis, wenns dasselbe ist was fashizzel auf der bikejam dabei hatte...


hier schnitzel: ja ist die selbe farbe wie an meinem rahmen, auf den fotos kommt sie nicht so gut rüber wie live, ist schon richtung türkis, aber auch sehr hellblau.


----------



## Pesling (10. Juli 2006)

Einigen wir uns auf Meereslagunenblau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2006)

find ich ne gute sache, dass auch agent bikes nen "einsteiger" (bewusst in anführungszeichen gesetzt) rahmen herausbringt. preis stimmt und geodaten hören sich auch gut an. bei den farben würd ich aber überlegen, ob ihr nicht vllt. für ein bisschen aufpreis doch auch andere farben anbieten wollt.


----------



## Rayndeor (10. Juli 2006)

also ich bin auch total begeistert vom günstigen Rahmen.
Die geo scheint mir solide und guuut.
also 250 fürn guten Stahlrahmen, das ist wahnsinn.
hab aber nochn paar fragen.
1.stens: is das mit internal Headset oder wird darauf verzichtet?
2.tens: ist der Rahmen durch das fehlende Gusset instabiler?
3.tens: hat man sich gedanken über das Ausfallende gemacht?
Es ist leider bekannt, dass es dort noch mängel gibt. (hr verrutscht u.ä.)
und 4.tens: wann gibts bilder von nem aufgebauten cooper?


----------



## Pesling (10. Juli 2006)

Rayndeor schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin auch total begeistert vom günstigen Rahmen.
> Die geo scheint mir solide und guuut.
> also 250 fürn guten Stahlrahmen, das ist wahnsinn.
> hab aber nochn paar fragen.
> ...



1: sieht net danach aus, dass ein internal Headset vorgesehen ist

2: nein, du siehst doch die Gussets am Ober- und Unterrohr auf dem Bild. Ein Gusset ist ein Knotenblech, was die Kräfte auf den ganzen Rahmen verteilt, um net eine einzelne kleine Stelle zu belasten. Ein Gusset muss net zwingend aussehen wie beim Smith

3: es gibt eine Lösung für das verrutschene HR, es gibt da einen Thread. Ich hoffe, dass A!B an eine professionelle Lösung gedacht haben...

4: "Verfügbar in ca. Monat"


----------



## Rayndeor (10. Juli 2006)

ich bedanke mich bei dir


----------



## aurelio (11. Juli 2006)

Hui, sieht fein aus das Teil. Und der Preis ist mal heiss³


----------



## Kristian111 (11. Juli 2006)

würde das gerne mal aufgebaut sehen


----------



## crossie (11. Juli 2006)

da, aufgebaut. man sieht zwar nicht wirklich viel... aber naja, es ist zumindest komplett  

vllt liefert fashizzel ja noch n besseres bild nach 

cheers
crossie


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2006)

was nun? das selbe bild hat er im urban action thread gepostet und ich hab gefragt "cooper testen?". seine antwort "ne, was anderes."

oder bin ich einfach nur zu blöd, die ironie in diesen 3 worten zu erkennen?

man weiss es nicht.


----------



## Munich-Biker (12. Juli 2006)

David seins ist kein Cooper.
Im Moment gibt es auch kein Aufgebautes Cooper, sorry!


----------



## crossie (12. Juli 2006)

was ist denn dem david seins dann? weil ein smith isses auch nich  das hab ich ihn gefragt in freiburg ...

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (12. Juli 2006)

Spezialrahmen für weiche Leute.


----------



## Xiao (12. Juli 2006)

weiche leute ?! xD


----------



## Pesling (12. Juli 2006)

wird das Sattelstützenmaß eigentlich wie beim Smith sein?


----------



## Slim_Shady (12. Juli 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt eine Lösung für das verrutschene HR, es gibt da einen Thread. Ich hoffe, dass A!B an eine professionelle Lösung gedacht haben...



Könntest du mir da mal den Link geben? Hab nichts dergleichen gefunden


----------



## Pesling (12. Juli 2006)

http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=215687

Faule Sau


----------



## crossie (12. Juli 2006)

fashizzel schrieb:
			
		

> Spezialrahmen für weiche Leute.


  

*MUAHAHAHA!!  *


----------



## Son (12. Juli 2006)

KapitanKaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Für 10 oder 14mm Achsen


Gibt´s da 2 Versionen oder ist das bei 10mm mit Adapter?


----------



## Urlauber (13. Juli 2006)

Adapter wie bisher auch schon beim Smith.


----------



## KapitanKaktus (16. Juli 2006)

Adapter gibts so ähnlich wie beim Smith, nur nicht ganz, da beim Smith das Kettenspannsystem im Rahmen ist und beim Cooper gibts "nur" Kettenspanner zum einsetzen.

Beim Gewicht habe ich mich übrigens um 100g verschrieben......sind 100g mehr, also ist der kleine Smith leichter!
Wer darauf wert legt: Beim Cooper gibts nur 2 Jahre Gewährleistung
Des weiteren gibts !keine! Sonderfarben.

Bald gibts noch mehr Details und da zeigt sich auch, dass es schon unterschiede zum Smith gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demoniac (16. Juli 2006)

Sieht gut aus aber erinnert mich irgendwie ans Smith.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (16. Juli 2006)

xD würd so gern ma nen aufgebautes sehen  hoffe bald gibts welche
bin jetzt auch mal gespannt auf den neuen smith


----------



## KapitanKaktus (17. Juli 2006)

Mim neuen Smith braucht ihr nicht vor 10.1.2007 rechnen.....nur zur Info


----------



## chris009008007 (17. Juli 2006)

jo wieder ein neuer aber leider nix für mich schade naja die familie wächst und wächst immer mehr was kommt als nächstes von euch bin schon geschpannt schöne grüße aus Berlin der haubtstadt mit vielen anhängern von Agentbike


----------



## Pesling (17. Juli 2006)

Satzzeichen rulen!


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juli 2006)

kent hat kinder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (17. Juli 2006)

Tatsächlich.

Wie sieht das jetzt eigentlich mit dem Lenkwinkel aus, wie beim Smith??


----------



## Son (18. Juli 2006)

Da Edith nicht mehr geht, gleich ma die nächste Frage.
Wie ist das mit Kettenspanner, wenn ich 10mm Achse mit Adapter fahre, brauch ich da nen 14mm Kettenspanner??


----------



## Pesling (18. Juli 2006)

Und wie war das ez mit dem Sattelstützenmaß?


----------



## KapitanKaktus (19. Juli 2006)

10mm Achse - 10mm Kettenspanner
14mm Achse - 14mm Kettenspanner

Sattelstützenmaß ist 26.8


----------



## Son (19. Juli 2006)

Und zum tausendmillionsten mal frage ich nach dem Lenkwinkel!


----------



## crossie (19. Juli 2006)

45°.


----------



## Son (19. Juli 2006)

geil


----------



## lostnos (19. Juli 2006)

will auch den lenkwinkel wissen!?
nun zum hunderttausendmillionsten mal


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (19. Juli 2006)

verändert der sich nich von federweg zu federweg??


----------



## oxoxo (20. Juli 2006)

Warum kein internal Headset, Spanish BB, und  25.4 Stattelrohr. 26.8 finde ich total blödes Mass. Mit 25.4 könnte man endlich solide BMX Stützen verbauen.

Im allgemeinen finde ich Stahlrahmen mit 3 kg nicht mehr Zeitgemäss. Der Trend geht klar zum Leichtbau auch im Dirt/Streetbereich. Es kauft fast niemand mehr so schwere Rahmen, auch wenn sie preiswert sind. Die alten Smithrahmen bekommt man auch nicht so einfach mehr los, selbst wennn sie nur soviel wie der Cooper kosten würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (20. Juli 2006)

Ich finde dieser ganze Kram tut nichts zur Sache, wenn eins gegeben ist: Funktion. Und Smith&Co funktionieren einwandfrei. Ich spar zwar selbst gerne Gewicht, hätte theoretisch also einen leichteren Rahmen nehmen müssen, aber ich habe es net getan, weil mein Smith einfach funzt! Die Geo ist der Hammer, da kommt kein noch so leichtes Revell, V-irgendwas mit! Klar, was du aufzählst sind schöne Features, aber eher nebensächlich. 
Ich hoffe, dass mit der Cooper ebenso begeistert, wie mein Smith - hoffentlich kommt er bald


----------



## hstguy (20. Juli 2006)

@Pesling:
Aber warum genau willst du jetzt nen cooper statt nen smith haben?


----------



## oxoxo (20. Juli 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde dieser ganze Kram tut nichts zur Sache, wenn eins gegeben ist: Funktion. Und Smith&Co funktionieren einwandfrei. Ich spar zwar selbst gerne Gewicht, hätte theoretisch also einen leichteren Rahmen nehmen müssen, aber ich habe es net getan, weil mein Smith einfach funzt!


jeder will weniger Gewicht und vielen ist dann egal das Agent!Bikes drauf steht, sie nehmen einfach die Konkurenz mit weniger Pfunden


			
				Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Die Geo ist der Hammer, da kommt kein noch so leichtes Revell, V-irgendwas mit!


sehe ich auch, fahre selber ein Smith SE, aber vor dem Kauf stehen die theoretischen Zahlen und da haben smith und Co klare Nachteile in Preis bisher und Gewicht immer noch.


			
				Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, was du aufzählst sind schöne Features, aber eher nebensächlich.
> Ich hoffe, dass mit der Cooper ebenso begeistert, wie mein Smith - hoffentlich kommt er bald


Für mich sind das gerade nicht nur schöne Features, sondern Killer. Wenn ich wirklich ein Copper saugünstig zusammenbauen will, brauche ich saugünstige Steuersätze, Lager. Internal ist nun da um längen preiswerter als Euro BB und Standard Headset. Und gerade Stützen, wer hat schon 26.8 Stützen im Schubfach. 25.4 hat schon eher mal noch vom BMX und auch eine wesentlich mehr preisgünstigere Auswahl.


----------



## Munich-Biker (20. Juli 2006)

Der Cooper soll ein günstiger DDD Rahmen sein, wenn man ihn im aktuellen Leichtbautrend bauen würde, wäre das nicht möglich!
Euro BB und Standard Headset hat er um den Leuten eine größere Auswahl an Teilen zu bieten, nicht jeder will am Hardtail ne Stahlkurbelfahren!


----------



## Pesling (20. Juli 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> @Pesling:
> Aber warum genau willst du jetzt nen cooper statt nen smith haben?



Mag das cleanere Design...außerdem kann ich das geringe Mehrgewicht durch Euro BB ausgleichen (auch der Lagerwechsel ist dann leichter, einfach schön 36er Schlüssel und fertig is das)...außerdem is der Cooper bissl höher, dann muss die Stütze net mehr so CC-mäßig raus und man kann noch mehr absägen. Die längeren Kettenstrebe machen nix, weil ich am Smith bei 26" das HR eh net ganz drin fahren kann. Hauptsächlich aber wegen des Designs, was mir mehr zusagt als beim Smith, mag keine so offensichtliche Gussets.


----------



## Urlauber (21. Juli 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Mag das cleanere Design...außerdem kann ich das geringe Mehrgewicht durch Euro BB ausgleichen (auch der Lagerwechsel ist dann leichter, einfach schön 36er Schlüssel und fertig is das)



Sachma, was habt ihr eigentlich alle für Lagerprobleme? Als Vorteil aufführen, dass sie schnell zu wechseln sind. Krass. 
also ich wechsel meine Lager auch ab und an, aber eher weil ich neue Rahmen habe. Vom bmx ins smith S und ins smith L, und immernoch die selben Lager und Lagerschalen. Muss ich angst haben, dass ich zu wenig fahr?
Ok, sind Profiles, aber die bauen "ihre" Lager auch nur aus Stahl....


----------



## Xiao (21. Juli 2006)

oxoxo schrieb:
			
		

> jeder will weniger Gewicht und vielen ist dann egal das Agent!Bikes drauf steht, sie nehmen einfach die Konkurenz mit weniger Pfunden



aehm wenn ich ehrlich bin ne ^^
lieber hab ich einen stabilen Rahmen der bissl mehr wiegt, anstatt son
Gewichtsnazibike   

und mal ehrlich 1 kg hin oder her machts auch net aus, 
is meine Meinung.
manche kommen vll mit schweren / leichteren Rahmen besser zu recht 

und egal is mir die Firma die den Rahmen herstellt auch nicht.
bei Agent Bikes weiss man was man hat .

da hat man ein sehr kompetentes Team , das immer gerne hilft und auch Ahnung von ihrem Job haben.
da werden / wurden die Rahmen zusammen mit Fahrern für Fahrern entwickelt.

also was ich damit sagen will bei Agent Bikes weiss man was man hat !
das sind Spitzen Rahmen ..

greetz Steve


----------



## Pesling (21. Juli 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> Sachma, was habt ihr eigentlich alle für Lagerprobleme? Als Vorteil aufführen, dass sie schnell zu wechseln sind. Krass.
> also ich wechsel meine Lager auch ab und an, aber eher weil ich neue Rahmen habe. Vom bmx ins smith S und ins smith L, und immernoch die selben Lager und Lagerschalen. Muss ich angst haben, dass ich zu wenig fahr?
> Ok, sind Profiles, aber die bauen "ihre" Lager auch nur aus Stahl....



Ich weiß net warum, aber bei mir geht immer schnell was kaputt...daher leg ich da schon Wert drauf. Außerdem kannste mit Euro BB einfacher mit Spacern "experimentieren"...stell dir mal vor bei US BB passt es um einen MM net und deswegen rockst dir das Lager und dann wieder alles ausschlagen, Spacer rein und wieder einpressen...höchst ärgerlich...außerdem wie gesagt nur ein Mitgrund. Find den Cooper halt optisch schöner und die Geometrie sehr ansprechend.

@Xiao: genau so.


----------



## Xiao (21. Juli 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß net warum, aber bei mir geht immer schnell was kaputt...daher leg ich da schon Wert drauf. Außerdem kannste mit Euro BB einfacher mit Spacern "experimentieren"...stell dir mal vor bei US BB passt es um einen MM net und deswegen rockst dir das Lager und dann wieder alles ausschlagen, Spacer rein und wieder einpressen...höchst ärgerlich...außerdem wie gesagt nur ein Mitgrund. Find den Cooper halt optisch schöner und die Geometrie sehr ansprechend.



am besten is es wann man die Möglichkeit hat sich die Spacer zu drehen (like me^^)
das passt dann aufs 1/100 mm . bsp. meine FSA ... mit den mitgelieferten Spacern ,da hat garnichts gepasst und geklappt. bissl gedreht, und jetzt funzt das seit über 1 jahr super ohne jegliche probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (21. Juli 2006)

Beim Smith reichte Gott-sei-dank der große Spacer  . Aber bei meinem Rahmen davor war das ein echtes Problem. Schaun we ma


----------



## Urlauber (21. Juli 2006)

Hab mir auch einen gedreht, aus einem alten XC-Lenker, sehr leicht das, kann ich nur empfehlen!
Habe dazu ungefähr 5-7mal die Lager ausgeschlagen und eingepresst.
Naja, ich find eu bb auch schöner


----------



## Son (21. Juli 2006)

Ich will ja nicht nerven, aber wie war das jetzt mit dem Lenkwinkel?


----------



## Urlauber (21. Juli 2006)

ja, Lenkwinkel hat er.


----------



## Son (21. Juli 2006)

wau, cool, is ja einzigartig


----------



## Pesling (21. Juli 2006)

Irgendwas zwischen 69 und 71°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (21. Juli 2006)

Jaaaa, ich gebe auf!


----------



## hstguy (21. Juli 2006)

is wohl besser so...


----------



## Son (24. Juli 2006)

Eine Frage hab ich doch noch und es hat nichts mit dem *Lenkwinkel* zu tun! *hust*
Welche RAL hat denn das grau vom Cooper?


----------



## Felix-Orange (31. Juli 2006)

Ral 0190 666666


----------



## [email protected] (31. Juli 2006)

hahaha, wie lustig....

auf der agent site kannst du dir ja hier bei Sonderfarben eine Ral Tabelle anschauen. Könnte z.B. Ral 9007 Graualuminium sein.


----------



## lostnos (31. Juli 2006)

naja...dem ding schenck ich kein vertrauen mehr..man schaue sich kobaltblau bei denen jungs an un dann meins...


----------



## Son (31. Juli 2006)

Jungens, immer mit der Ruhe. Ist alles schon geklaert!
Gruss vom Son der nicht in Deutscheland ist!


----------



## lostnos (31. Juli 2006)

wo is denn der son?


----------



## Son (1. August 2006)

Im tiefsten Osten.


----------



## Bernie123456789 (1. August 2006)

hab auch ma ne frage und zwar für wie viel mm federweg is der empfohlen/wird er empfohlen sein???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (1. August 2006)

Wahrscheinlich wie der Smith auch bis 110mm(/130mm?).


----------



## Son (1. August 2006)

Wuerde Sinn machen.


----------



## Munich-Biker (2. August 2006)

Cooper Seite mit allen Infos ist in der Mache und wird wohl die Tage kommen!


----------



## MZeiter (2. August 2006)

Und was ist an diesen Rahmen jetzt neu? Sieht finde ich genau so aus wie andere dutzend stahlrahmen.


----------



## Pesling (2. August 2006)

Ja bloß schöner und billiger


----------



## CDRacer (2. August 2006)

MZeiter schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist an diesen Rahmen jetzt neu? Sieht finde ich genau so aus wie andere dutzend stahlrahmen.


So gesehen sehen auch alle HT Rahmen gleich aus  Diamant Rahmen Form lässt halt nicht so arg viele Variationen zu.
Aber die Geometrie und die Schlichtheit des Rahmens wirken schon überzeugend finde ich.


----------



## Son (6. August 2006)

So liebe Agenten, ich habe gerade den Cooper geordert 
Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## Pesling (7. August 2006)

@Son: Dann sind wir ja schon 2  ...meiner sollte diese Woche rechnerisch noch kommen *juhu* - willkommen im Club! Weißt du schon, wie du aufbauen wirst (Partliste?)


----------



## lostnos (7. August 2006)

eeeeeebeeeeeeen her mit den partlistÄÄn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (7. August 2006)

Meine kleine Partliste:

Rahmen: A!B Cooper - 3140g
Gabel: Marzocchi Drop Off 2 2004, getunt (DJ-Innenleben, blabla) - 2100g
Kurbeln: RNC Pro Cranks mit RNC EuroBB - 958g
Kettenblatt: St. Martin Ringo Sprocket 26T - 53g
Ritzel: Atomlab Konverter 13T - 70g
Pedale: Atomlab Trailking - 560g
Bremse: wahrscheinlich Hayes HFX Mag 6" - 418g oder Promax mech. 6" - 452g
Lenker: Syntace DH 600mm - 260g
Vorbau: Tioga Taskforce 40mm - 220g
Griffe: Odi Longneck - 105g
Steuersatz: Tioga ACC-1 - 85g
Reifen: Schwalbe TableTop (abgefahren bissl) - 1000g
Laufräder: Sun Ringlé Dirty Flea mit Sun Rimes SOS - 1944g
Schläuche: Maxxis Ultralight - 276g
Sattelklemme: BBB (getunt) - 15g
Sattelstütze: Truvativ DoubleClamp XR (getunt) - 255g
Sattel: Coalition SlimSeat - 355g
Schraubspanner: Royal Racing - 80g
Kette: Shadow Interlock - 300g
Ahead: Tioga - 25g

Gesamt: 12219g (Hayes) bzw. 12253g (Promax)


----------



## Urlauber (7. August 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAALDAH ! Pesling ! Der is ja so schwer wie deine Mudda maaan !


----------



## Pesling (7. August 2006)

Stimmt gar net. 
Mudda is schwerer.





Wieviel wiegt deins ez eigentlich?
Sieht man sich auf der â¬-Bike?


----------



## Son (7. August 2006)

Partliste, die noch nicht vollendet ist:

Rahmen: agent!bikes Cooper grau				

Gabel: Manitou Sherman Firefly `03, ca. 85mm, wird in Rahmenfarbe lackiert				

VR: Nope 2way, SingleTrack, 2.0 DT                                              	
HR: Alutech SS, 14T, Mammoth, 2.0 DT				
Reifen: K-Rads, kommen aber noch andere (Tabletop, NPJ Sig.)

Kurbel:	Shimano Hone, NC-17 Ring God, 32er KB				

Pedale:	Odyssey J.C.			

Lenker:	NPJ Wonderbra
Vorbau:	Atomlab G.I. 55mm, kommt auch noch ein leichterer (blkmrkt oder elementary)				

Sattel/ -stütze: Macneil Combo SL grau 				

Klemme:	Mankind Evolution Clamp, wird blau lackiert			

Steuersatz: NC-17 S-Pro blau				

Griffe:	Primo Logo				

Barends: Proper blau				

Bremse:	Deore mit XT Hebel, Kool Stop rot, Ody Linearslic blau				

Kette:	KMC Kool Chain				

Kettenspanner: Fit Bikes 10/14 mm, wird blau lackiert

Also fast alles vom alten Rad.

@Pesling  Welche Farbe hast du genommen?


----------



## Pesling (7. August 2006)

Son schrieb:
			
		

> HR: Alutech SS, 14T, Mammoth, 2.0 DT
> @Pesling  Welche Farbe hast du genommen?



Hui hinten gehste aber ganz schön schwer 

Türkis-blau, das Grau fand ich zu öde


----------



## Son (7. August 2006)

Das ganze Rad ist irgendwie schwer, ich weiß nur nicht wo das alles so herkommt. Naja, hauptsache (erstmal) unter 15kg.

Du kannst an Sattel/-stütze auch noch Gewicht sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (7. August 2006)

Son schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst an Sattel/-stütze auch noch Gewicht sparen.



Ich weiß - kommt Geld kommt Sattelstütze.


Noch mal was anderes: Ist der Kettenspanner dabei?


----------



## Son (7. August 2006)

Ich hab den extra bestellt.


----------



## Kristian111 (7. August 2006)

könnte einer von euch dann mal n pic posten? also aufgebautes rad


----------



## Son (7. August 2006)

klar


----------



## Pesling (7. August 2006)

Selbstverfreilich  - ich hoffe einfach, dass ich diese Woche noch stolzer Besitzer werde


----------



## Son (7. August 2006)

gemein, da bekommste den einfach früher als er offiziell rauskommen soll


----------



## Pesling (7. August 2006)

Ich hab direkt am 10.7. bestellt...1 Monat...10.8. - Donnerstag sollte er eintrudeln.


----------



## Kristian111 (7. August 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab direkt am 10.7. bestellt...1 Monat...10.8. - Donnerstag sollte er eintrudeln.



würde mich nur mal interessieren, wie viel platz man da noch hat bei 26 zoll, also an fußfreiheit, da ich auf großem fuß lebe^^


----------



## Son (7. August 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab direkt am 10.7. bestellt...1 Monat...10.8. - Donnerstag sollte er eintrudeln.


Hab den Marc gefragt, er meinte am 15.08 kommt der raus.


----------



## Pesling (7. August 2006)

Das kann natürlich sein, wäre sehr traurig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urlauber (8. August 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel wiegt deins ez eigentlich?
> Sieht man sich auf der -Bike?



Meins hat 14,2 soll aber noch wesentlich leichter werden. Hab da schon n paar Pläne. (Gabel hat 2,7 das eindeutig zu viel, auch wenn sie schon ewig super funktioniert, total leise, performance wie nachm ersten Tag, steif, ah, herrlich ^^)

Für eurobike hab ich leider keine Zeit, weil ich in der Woche dnanach n paar Prüfungen hab. Unistress.


----------



## joudge78 (16. August 2006)

Hier ist der Rahmen schon zu finden:
http://www.doublexstore.de/product_info.php/cPath/1_2/products_id/4234
7mm länger als der Smith in S/M hört sich nach ner guten Geo an.


----------



## Pesling (16. August 2006)

Endlich sind auf der Seite die neuen Daten zu finden (nur ein besseres Foto fehlt):

construction: 4130 CrMo
optimaler Gabelfederweg: 85-115mm 
Achsendurchmesser: 10mm
14mm opt. 
Nabenbreite: 135mm 
Reifenfreiheit: 2.5" 
Gewicht: 3.14 kg 
Garantie: 2y limited warranty 
Standardfarben: hyper blue, or ind. grey 
Sonderfarben: Keine Sonderfarben verfügbar!> 
geometry: 
TT S/M (hor.): 563mm 
HT: 113mm 
HEADSET: 1 1/8" 
HEAD ANGLE: 70.5° 
ST: 327mm 
SEATPOST: 26.8mm 
SEAT CLAMP: 28.6 
SEAT ANGLE: 72° 
CS: 385-411mm 
BB: Euro BB 68mm 

Den Rahmen gibts auch hier: Klick


----------



## Son (16. August 2006)

Ich bin ma gespannt wann er so eintrudelt. 
Den Rahmen gibt's auch _*hier*_, einfach mal anfragen!


----------



## Pesling (16. August 2006)

Letzte Woche isser net gekommen *grml* - ich hoffe auf diese Woche *wart*


----------



## Son (16. August 2006)

Er soll heute rauskommen, also wohl beim Händler eintreffen.


----------



## Kristian111 (16. August 2006)

joudge78 schrieb:
			
		

> 7mm länger als der Smith in S/M hört sich nach ner guten Geo an.




ne glaube nciht, ist doch cooper=552mm smith=558, dann ist der cooper doch 6 mm kürzer, weil der smith glaube ich parallel gemesen ist und der cooper horizontal oder iire ich mich jetzt?


----------



## Son (16. August 2006)

Endlich ein neues Bild!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (17. August 2006)

ui ui ui... geil! bin ma gespannt auf den ersten aufgebauten =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (17. August 2006)

Soooo geil - freue mich schon!


----------



## dmr bikes (17. August 2006)

wann ist der endlich erhältlich z.b. bei bikemailorder.de oda so???


----------



## Pesling (17. August 2006)

bei http://www.bmx-parts.de kannste direkt bestellen.


----------



## Son (17. August 2006)

Punkguybonn macht dir sicher nen guten Preis!


----------



## dragonflyer (18. August 2006)

geiler rahmen muss ich sagen!!
würd ich auch nehmen oder ich nehm ich für den kollegen soll für ihn ein bike aufbauen fürn bestimmtes budget ^^

aber ich finds lustig wie se alle werbung für ihre shops,sponsoren bzw. freunde machen 
ich will auch: gibts auch bei denen www.dirt-shop.de 

Off Topic: Hab mal ne Frage an die netten Agent Leute. Kann man die aufkleber irgendiwe nachbestellen? Also die -> a!b ? Und gibts die in rot?


----------



## Munich-Biker (19. August 2006)

Kannst ihn auch direkt bei a!b ordern 

Wenn du Aufkleber willst, schreib einfach mal ne mail an uns, wird sicher zu regeln sein. Aufkleber gibts zur Zeit nur in Weiss und Blau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorin (19. August 2006)

jo ich find den Rahmen auch ganz gut.Ich denke wenn der ein wenig bekannter wird,wird das ne echt gute alternative zu nem CMP,poison oder sonst sohn Kram.DAnn lieber die 50â¬ noch draufzahlen und ne kleinere Firma unterstÃ¼tzen die sich sicher Gedanken darÃ¼ber gemacht hat...
aber trozdem mag ich meinen smith lieber


----------



## Son (21. August 2006)

Sooo, hier ein Exklusivfoto, danke an Christel von DD-C !





Dienstag/Mittwoch könnte er schon bei mir sein.


----------



## Kristian111 (23. August 2006)

wann kommter denn edlich ?

würde zu gerne mal n aufgebauten sehen


----------



## dragonflyer (23. August 2006)

hab gerade mal meinen händler gefragt er meinte er sei lieferbar
von mir gibt es in paar tagen bzw. wochen ein aufgebautes 
ist aber leider net für mich ich soll für einen freund ein bike aufbauen für ein gewisses budget und es wird ein cooper 

also keine angst mein geliebtes orange bleibt so und wird nich auseinander gebaut


----------



## zovad (23. August 2006)

son hier. aufgebautes bike zum glotzen und so:


----------



## Pesling (23. August 2006)

Ohne scheiß - einfach nur geil! Die Kurbeln sind net mein Fall aber ansonsten einfach göttlich! Wie fährt sichs denn?


----------



## zovad (23. August 2006)

Also bin heute bissel Dirt gefahren und das Teil geht ab wie Schmitz' Katz!


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (23. August 2006)

Seeehr schön 

Nur mit silbernen Standrohren würds besser aussehen... diese braun-goldenen passen irgendwie nicht zu der schönen Blauton-Kombination.


----------



## lostnos (23. August 2006)

neuer [email protected]?


----------



## Urlauber (23. August 2006)

M-M-M-M Moa, geiles Bike !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >>Bullet<< (23. August 2006)

zovad schrieb:
			
		

> son hier. aufgebautes bike zum glotzen und so:



Seeehr geil! Anderer Sattel, dann noch geiler.
Bei Sätteln find ich ganz schlichte immer sehr gut.
Schwarz
nich zu groß
usw...

Aber echt sehr schönes Radl...


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (23. August 2006)

ich fänd nen kürzeren vorbau ganz geil... aba überzeugt mich auch schon so ;-)


----------



## Son (24. August 2006)

Danke für die doch sehr positiven eindrücke  



			
				lostnos schrieb:
			
		

> neuer [email protected]?


Nein, ich war beim zovad.



			
				sUns*shAdoW schrieb:
			
		

> diese braun-goldenen passen irgendwie nicht zu der schönen Blauton-Kombination


Nein, passt schon so.



			
				>>Bullet<< schrieb:
			
		

> Anderer Sattel, dann noch geiler.
> Bei Sätteln find ich ganz schlichte immer sehr gut.
> Schwarz
> nich zu groß
> usw...


Nein, der ist geil.



> pSyChOgRiNsErich fänd nen kürzeren vorbau ganz geil


Ja, kommt noch.


----------



## CDRacer (24. August 2006)

Son schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die doch sehr positiven eindrücke
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


Ja, der ist geil, aber die Farbe nicht.

Nichtsdestotrotz ein sehr schönes Radfahrgerät.

Du hast die Gabel auch auf 80mm, oder?! Könntest du mal ein Foto machen mit dem VR um 180° gedreht, also praktisch in x-up Position. Mich würde der Abstand Pedal-Vorderrad dann mal interessieren. Danke


----------



## Pesling (24. August 2006)

>>Bullet<< schrieb:
			
		

> Seeehr geil! Anderer Sattel, dann noch geiler.
> Bei Sätteln find ich ganz schlichte immer sehr gut.
> Schwarz
> nich zu groß
> usw...



Das ist die McNeil Kombo man!


----------



## Son (24. August 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast die Gabel auch auf 80mm, oder?! Könntest du mal ein Foto machen mit dem VR um 180° gedreht, also praktisch in x-up Position. Mich würde der Abstand Pedal-Vorderrad dann mal interessieren. Danke


Mach ich gleich mal.

Edith schickt zwei Bilder: _*zack*_ und _*bääm*_


----------



## Kristian111 (24. August 2006)

der radstand ist heftig, mir glaube ich zu kurz... (also oberrohr)


----------



## Pesling (24. August 2006)

Beim Smith ist es net viel anders. Beim X-Up hat mein Schuh auch schon schwarze Streifen bekommen...kurzes Oberrohr ist aber bei Dirt/Street positiv bemerkbar.


----------



## Kristian111 (24. August 2006)

nur schuhgröße 46/47 ist dann blöd, weil ich nicht gerne mit den "fussspitzen" auffer pedale stehe, wobei in der galerie sieht der smith, viel länger aus vom oberrohr, also das von pesling

das smith ist ja schon länger, also wird das wahrscheinlich mien rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (24. August 2006)

pesling wieso ist deiner eig noch nich da  bin schon gespannt drauf =) ^^


----------



## Pesling (24. August 2006)

Jemand beim Versand hat bissl geschlafen *räusper*   ...hoffe kommt morgen oder Samstag. Die Vorfreude is net zum Aushalten...


----------



## Son (25. August 2006)

Kristian111 schrieb:
			
		

> nur schuhgröße 46/47 ist dann blöd, weil ich nicht gerne mit den "fussspitzen" auffer pedale stehe


Nö, hab auch 46 und heute hat kein x-up irgendwo geschliffen, also alles top! Kommt halt auf die Pedalstellung an, is ja bei jedem bissel anders.


----------



## Bernie123456789 (25. August 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> ...hoffe kommt morgen oder Samstag.


anscheinend morgen (bzw. heute): 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=236185


----------



## Kristian111 (25. August 2006)

Son schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, hab auch 46 und heute hat kein x-up irgendwo geschliffen, also alles top! Kommt halt auf die Pedalstellung an, is ja bei jedem bissel anders.




und bei mir afst mittg, naja mal schauen, vllt sehe ich ja mal einen in meiner umgebung mit dem rahmen und könnte dann mal probe fahren


----------



## Pesling (25. August 2006)

Bernie123456789 schrieb:
			
		

> anscheinend morgen (bzw. heute):
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=236185



Ne das hab ich nur so verfasst. Leider ist er heute net kommen. Ich dreh am Teller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (25. August 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich dreh am Teller!


Bringt das denn was?


----------



## Pesling (25. August 2006)

Nein. Nichts.


----------



## Son (25. August 2006)

Schade schade


----------



## Pesling (28. August 2006)

Er ist da.


----------



## [email protected] (28. August 2006)

...und du hast die gabel versaut. ansosten schön.


----------



## Kristian111 (29. August 2006)

@pesling geil


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (29. August 2006)

jo geil  wieviel bringts denn jetzt genau auf die waage? und nen schöneres bild wär ja ganz nett irgendwie ... wohl grad fertig gewesen mitm schrauben


----------



## dragonflyer (30. August 2006)

sieht geil aus 
ich muss noch warten bis ichs fürn kumpel zam bauen kann 
aber ich denk spätestens in 2wochen hab ich nochn cooper für 1-2tage neben meinem orange stehn ^^


----------



## Pesling (31. August 2006)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> jo geil  wieviel bringts denn jetzt genau auf die waage?


12,2kg...

Hier mal aus Spaß Cooper versus Smith:


----------



## Bernie123456789 (4. September 2006)

@ son is des jetz des grau oder des blau?
ich seh ja da nen unterschied zu pesling seinem(was ja definitiv blau is) aber deine farbe geht auch irgendwie ins blaue

edit: ich hoff zu weihnchten draf ich mir den cooper holen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (4. September 2006)

grau?! geh ma zum augenarzt


----------



## CDRacer (4. September 2006)

Son schrieb:
			
		

> grau?! geh ma zum augenarzt


Willst du behaupten dein Rahmen sei nicht grau?


----------



## Son (4. September 2006)

Nein, das "grau?!" soll so ausgesprochen werden, das es als selbstverständlich gesehen werden soll, der Rahmen ist natürlich grau!!!!


----------



## Domas (4. September 2006)

Also ich muss sagen der Cooper fährt sich echt sehr nice, zumindest son seiner!
bin schon gespannt wies mit dem flow wird


----------



## Pesling (4. September 2006)

Er fährt sich sehr vergleichbar mit dem Smith...allerdings merkt man bissl die etwas längeren Kettenstreben beim Manual etc.


----------



## Bernie123456789 (7. September 2006)

wenn du die beiden (smith und cooper) vergleichen würdest, wer würde besser abschneiden?


----------



## Pesling (7. September 2006)

Optisch: Cooper (cleaner)
Funktion: Cooper (EuroBB...)
Geometrie: Gleichstand
Stabilität: Smith (aber nur Chaintubes, auch wenns wahrscheinlich kaum Unterscheid is)
Preis: Cooper (klar)
Also Cooper würd ganz knapp vorn liegen...


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (8. September 2006)

außer vom gewicht leider... hoffe der smith wird mit rainolds steel richtig geil.. und so ne hinterradnabe wär auch geil.. agent!bikes is geil ;-)


----------



## Son (9. September 2006)

jojojojojoo, a!b ruuuult


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ch4rMiN (4. Januar 2007)

Mein Cooper ist auch eben  angekommen, ansich ist er gut verarbeitet und so... aber leider sind 2"kleinere" Beulen im Oberrohr und eine weitere auf der unterseite des Oberrohrs (waren anscheinend schon vorm lackieren drin) und am Ausfallende ist ein dicker Lackschaden, dort ist der Lack komplett ab ?! Ausserdem findet man überall kleinere bläschen und andere kennzeichen dafür, das nicht sauber lackiert wurde... Versuche gerade vergeblich Bike-Mailorder zu erreichen, mal sehen wie lange ich jetzt noch warten kann bis ich meinen Cooper habe   
Ich muss sagen das ich ziemlich enttäuscht bin...
greetz Ch4rMiN


----------



## Kristian111 (5. Januar 2007)

bild?


----------



## Ch4rMiN (5. Januar 2007)

Da muss ich leider passen ... der Rahmen ist zurück auf dem Weg nach BMO ... Habe aber versucht die Beulen zu fotografieren, doch man sah se auf den fotos nicht richtig ... und die lackfehler am ausfallende habe ich erst später entdeckt und nicht dran gedacht. Aber jenachdem kann ich ja neue machen wenn ich den anderen Rahmen bekommen habe


----------



## -lo2- (10. Januar 2007)

bei meinem cooper ging der steuersatz erst garnich rein... musste den beim händler einbauen lassen. außerdem hatte ich 2 versch. kettenspanner (war aber kein problem, hab sofort einen passenden bekommen) und sonst war eigentlich alles top lässt sich auch sehr gut fahren der rahmen


----------



## Son (10. Januar 2007)

hmm, ich hatte eigentlich keine probleme und habe immernoch keine


----------



## dragonflyer (10. Januar 2007)

ich muss mich son anschliessen. Ich hatte auch keine Probleme beim zusammenbauen. Und mein Kollege hat auch keine der damit jetzt fahren muss. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (10. Januar 2007)

aber ich würd beim rahmen die mittlere "leitungsführung" am oberrohr entfernen... find ich irgendwie sinnlos...


----------



## Ch4rMiN (17. Januar 2007)

habe den rahmen am 5.1. zurück zu bmo geschickt, am 11. war dann ein neuer cooper von agent!bikes da, der aufgrund ähnlicher beschädigungen (wieder beulen und so) nicht an mich weiterversendet werden konnte.
und jetzt ist inzwischen der 3. cooper von agent!bikes aus unterwegs ... nur frage ich mich wie kann sowas sein ? ich dachte ich kaufe qualität ?`und was bekomm ich ? vllt. mal nach 3 wochen evtl. nen gescheiten rahmen ? ...
bleibt für mich unerklärbar , ist es so schwer einen gescheiten cooper zu finden und diesen zu verschicken ?  
habe mich eigentlich auf meinen neuen rahmen gefreut ... 
Ich hoffe das lange warten lohnt sich wenigsten für den rahmen ..

greetZ Ch4rMiN


----------



## CDRacer (17. Januar 2007)

Ich denke mal das hast du vor allem halt Pech gehabt, aber die Beulen hören sich für mich auch eher nach Transportschäden an, dafür kann a!b ja nur in begrenztem Maße was. Bei mir war zum Beispiel alles ok von Anfang an


----------



## Ch4rMiN (17. Januar 2007)

jo pech habe ich schon ... nur dass dann aufjeden der 2. auch schäden hatte ?  transportschäden .. also die beulen waren aufjeden keine, denn die sahen aus als wären die beulen schon vorm lackieren drin gewesen ... die posts von mir hörten sich galub ich etwas zu negativ an, denn eigentlich mag ich die a!b rahmen ^^ nur bin ich halt etwas sauer und traurig darüber, dass ich solange auf den rahmen warten muss, wo wir im moment einigermaßen aktzeptables wetter ham


----------



## Ch4rMiN (15. Februar 2007)

Gestern is mein Cooper dann endlich doch noch gekommen ( dickes dankeschön an BMO/Agent!Bikes ) ich weiß net genau an wem es lag aber ich tippe mal zu 85% an BMO , die sind einfach zu dumm um sich ordentlich zu erkundigen , schade eigentlich...
Aber ich finde das unnötige Warten hat sich dennoch gelohnt bis auf ein paar kleinere Mängel (nicht der beste Lack und die Kettenspanner sind etwas zu breit für die Ausfallenden oder andersrum  ist es ein sehr schöner Rahmen und wie auch der Smith  sau agil  
greetZ
Ch4rMiN

PS:Fotos kommen noch, da die Akkus am Ladegerät hängen ^^


----------



## Bernie123456789 (3. März 2007)

BMO is generell schice find ich... bei mir hats einma 3 wochen gedauert ohne entschuldigung oder so per mail(es war 1 woche angegeben) und dann beim 2. mal hab ich 1 monat gewartet bis ich ma nachgefragt hab und dann wurd mir gesagt, dass des nich mehr lieferbar is...anstattvon selbst ma ne mail zu schreiben


----------



## AhOi! (4. März 2007)

Also ich kann euch guten gewissens sagen das die Rahmen von uns Beulenfrei rausgehen.. wie sie dann bei BMO oder von BMO zu euch dann ankommen, darauf können wir leider keinen Einfluss nehmen..wer schon mal erlebt hat wie ein schlechtgelaunter Paketfahrer mit seinen Sendungen umgeht der kann sich eh schon vorstellen wie die Pakete danach aussehen...


----------



## Ch4rMiN (4. März 2007)

komisch... denn mein Cooper hatte Beulen die offensichtlich schon vor dem lackieren da waren 
Irgendwas stimmt da ja wohl nicht ^^


----------



## Munich-Biker (4. März 2007)

woher schliesst du das sie schon vorher da waren?


----------



## Ch4rMiN (4. März 2007)

da der lack  "in den Beulen"  ohne jegliche beschädigung war...
deshalb nehme ich das an, kann mich aber auch irren ^^

Ist ja eigentlich auch egal ... Fakt ist :
Die Rahmen sind geil zu fahren aber der Lack ist nicht der beste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2007)

hi ihr a!biker 


wollte nochma fragen is bei dem cooper der kettenspanner immer dabei oder muss ich den dazukoofen?

dankö


----------



## AhOi! (23. April 2007)

wird ohne ausgeliefert.. musste extra dazu bestellen... 

PS: im Moment gibt es nur noch ein paar blaue cooper...


----------



## -lo2- (23. April 2007)

wie?? echt jetzt?? bei mir waren welche dabei


----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2007)

wo hast du den rahmen bestellt?


----------



## Son (23. April 2007)

ich glaub wenn du für 14mm achsen bestellst sind keine dabei, da ja der kettenspanner auch ein adapter auf 10mm ist


----------



## -lo2- (23. April 2007)

hab bei doublexstore bestellt... hab aber nicht angegeben für welche achse. am anfang hat ich auch 2 versch. also 1 10mm und 1 14mm adapter bekommen... musste da nochmal anrufen dann hab ich noch einen 10mm nachgeschickt bekommen.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (28. April 2007)

Wer sich demnächst n COOPER zulegen will...hab was bei *ebay* gfundnen 
Klick mich



			
				Verkäufer schrieb:
			
		

> -Steuersatz FSA - The Pig DH Pro (schon eingepresst, gebraucht)
> -passende Sattelstange von Zoom (neu)
> -passende Sattelklemme von BBB (neu)
> -Aufklebern
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (28. April 2007)

ata wie geil fetten dank


----------



## [email protected] (28. April 2007)

ich hab da auch noch ne frage und zwar würde ich mir nen cooper neu aus 2. hand kaufen .... aber ohne rechnung!

brauch ich die rechnung für die garantie bei a!b ??


dankööö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BodenseeFreak (28. Mai 2007)

Weiß jemand ob die Garantie verfällt wenn man den Rahmen umlackiert???


----------



## AhOi! (28. Mai 2007)

kuckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3733005&postcount=8


----------



## tobogg (29. Mai 2007)

Wollt ich auch wissen^^ Also darf man auch mal was selbermachen :-]


----------



## AhOi! (29. Mai 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ich hab da auch noch ne frage und zwar würde ich mir nen cooper neu aus 2. hand kaufen .... aber ohne rechnung!
> 
> brauch ich die rechnung für die garantie bei a!b ??
> 
> ...



ohne rechnung kein garantieanspruch...


----------



## Slim_Shady (29. Mai 2007)

Naja und wie siehts bei der SE aus? Ich mein der hat ja 10Jahre Garantie und is ja klar das er nich so alt is das die Garantie verfällt... Is nur interesse, hab ihn schon verkauft^^ Aber war echt n geiles Teil, nur bin zu schlecht für MTB...


----------



## AhOi! (29. Mai 2007)

Wie schon gesagt ohne Originalrechnung kein Garantieanspruch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Munich-Biker (29. Mai 2007)

Wie bei allen anderen Firma gilt auch bei uns *OHNE RECHNUNG KEINE GARANTIE!*


----------



## __Dani__ (20. Juli 2007)

hallo leute,
hab ich mehr davon wenn ich mir des smith komplettbike kauf oder mir den cooper und mi die teile aussuch bin nämlich am überlegen was soll ich machen coooper oder smith würd mich um hilfe freuen.

mfg dani

thx im voraus


----------



## -lo2- (21. Juli 2007)

das kommt ganz darauf an welche teile du an den cooper bauen willst würd ich mal sagen..


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juli 2007)

also vom rahmen her bin ich mim cooper sehr zufrieden. 

mit 24" und 100mm federweg is er schön wendig aber trotzdem stabil bei längeren sprüngen


----------



## l0st (21. Juli 2007)

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/produc...=2002&osCsid=fff0109c62b5974ccd7c0cb56ddbf5a1


----------



## __Dani__ (21. Juli 2007)

NC-17 Empire Pro Sattelstütze
Ausführung: 26,8 - schwarz 
 29,95 EUR 29,95 EUR     

  Mankind - Evolution Seatclamp Sattelklemme
Ausführung: schwarz 
 9,90 EUR 9,90 EUR     

Reifen 26 - Kenda Kiniption Street 2.3
Ausführung: 30 tpi 
 19,95 EUR 39,90 EUR     

  Marzocchi - Dirt Jumper 3 2006 Federgabel >>
 239,90 EUR 239,90 EUR     

  DMR - SingleSpeed Kit
 28,49 EUR 28,49 EUR     

  Agent-Bikes Cooper 2006
Ausführung: grau 
 259,00 EUR 259,00 EUR     

  . NC-17 - Std II Pro weiss Pedale
 29,95 EUR 29,95 EUR     

  Kette BMX - KMC Kool Chain.
Ausführung: schwarz 
 13,00 EUR 13,00 EUR     

  Nope Disc - Sun Single Track - Laufradsatz >
 149,00 EUR 149,00 EUR     

  Hayes - Disc Brake Adapter.
Ausführung: 74-26-16 
 9,95 EUR 9,95 EUR     

  Truvativ Hussefelt DH Vorbau Lenker Set 2006
 39,95 EUR 39,95 EUR     

  Truvativ - DH Kettenblatt 2006
Ausführung: 38 Zähne 
 35,00 EUR 35,00 EUR     

  FSA The Pig Steuersatz schwarz
Ausführung: schwarz 
 25,00 EUR 25,00 EUR     

  Hayes HFX-9 XC - 160mm Scheibe - grau - 2007
Ausführung: HR 
 99,90 EUR 99,90 EUR     

Zwischensumme: 1.008,89 EUR
exkl. Versandkosten 


die parts sollten es sein !
was wär besser wenn  ich mir des smith kaufe oder des hier nimm  

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product...7c0cb56ddbf5a1

wie l0st gesagt hat?

bitte um eine weitere antwort

thx im voraus dani


----------



## Domas (21. Juli 2007)

1. es heisst _nehmen_ und nicht _nimm_
2. woher wollen wir wissen welches du besser findest?


----------



## l0st (21. Juli 2007)

fehlt daoben nicht die kurbel,sattel,schläuche?


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juli 2007)

ich weiß ja nicht aber nope soll ja net so der hit sein ... schau doch bei moshcore ... da zahlste mehr hast aber qualität

und ja ähm nimm keine hayes ... nimm doch lieber ne shimano deore oder so die is günsitger und nicht so zickig

und anstatt dem hussefelt lenker/vorbau würde ich eher n atomlab gi und nen npj wonderbar nehmen 

und keine knipton sonder table tops ... 


MFG


----------



## l0st (21. Juli 2007)

die nope naben taugen schon seeeehrsind baugleich mit novatec und veltec...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (22. Juli 2007)

hab die nope nabe hinten und bin sehr zufrieden. hab mir jetzt auch eine für vorne bestellt


----------



## __Dani__ (22. Juli 2007)

l0st schrieb:


> fehlt daoben nicht die kurbel,sattel,schläuche?




die hab ich schon


----------



## __Dani__ (22. Juli 2007)

okay thx


----------

